

frandom - a Linux kernel prng, which is 10-50 times faster than /dev/urandom - gnosis
http://www.billauer.co.il/frandom.html

======
marshray
> frandom is based on the RC4 encryption algorithm, which is considered secure
> ... the random numbers can't be too bad. If they were, RC4 wouldn't be worth
> anything.

Lol!

